# Ammo Pouch from Parnell



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just received it... wow wonderful ammo pouch.. I don't want put my rusty balls in it LOL... waiting for the new ones.

Thank you Parell


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I am glad that it made it to you safely. I hope you get good use out of it. I still need to band up some of your sweet pouches and actually shoot with them. I need a time pause button lately. 
Thanks for posting the pics, they look good.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Cool pouch. I have always wanted to try the paracord pouch. You did a really nice job Parnell.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats some nice looking "ammo hotel "

may i ask for a pattern or a tutorial ?

cheers


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool!!


----------

